# Делюсь сборниками для ДМШ



## Сергей С (18 Фев 2017)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Попали мне в руки два сборничка для ДМШ, и младшим и старшим. Репертуар, на мой вкус, интересный, не заигранный. Играбельно почти все, что не часто бывает, кое-что даже для оркестра инструментовал, и еще планирую. Даже аппликатура и на баян (пятипальцевая) и на аккордеон имеется, правда я слегка правил. Если кому нужно, ссылки ниже





Делюсь сборниками для ДМШ


Уважаемые коллеги! Попали мне в руки два сборничка для ДМШ, и младшим и старшим. Репертуар, на мой вкус, интересный, не заигранный. Играбельно почти все, что не часто бывает, кое-что даже для оркестра инструментовал, и еще планирую. Даже аппликатура и на баян (пятипальцевая) и на аккордеон...




goldaccordion.com


----------



## grigoriys (18 Фев 2017)

Класс! Отдельное спасибо за пьесы А. Коробейникова!


----------



## arcadetta (19 Фев 2017)

Здорово! Спасибо большое!


----------



## vev (19 Фев 2017)

*Сергей С*,

Сергей, взял на себя смелость объединить фалы в один слегка поджатый pdf. Просто для удобства скачивания и работы с ним.


----------



## alex080 (19 Фев 2017)

еще вот такие есть


----------



## valdi (19 Фев 2017)

alex080/ писал:


> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2017)

*alex080*,

а это только у меня все буквы/цифры черным закрашены?


----------



## avm (20 Фев 2017)

vev писал:


> *alex080*,
> 
> а это только у меня все буквы/цифры черным закрашены?


У меня то же... Подумал, мож планшет так глючит?


----------



## grigoriys (20 Фев 2017)

vev (20.02.2017, 09:53) писал:


> все буквы/цифры черным закрашены


у меня так же. видимо какой-то дефект. но если открывать браузером, то все нормально


----------



## voldemar-60 (20 Фев 2017)

grigoriys (20.02.2017, 13:15) писал:


> у меня так же. видимо какой-то дефект. но если открывать браузером, то все нормально


 Скачал, все нормально открывается и читается. Программа ПДФ-Мастер.


----------



## janme (21 Фев 2017)

Bardzo dzi?kuj? za fantastyczne zbiory.


----------



## Kosthenko (16 Апр 2017)

Сергей С () писал:Уважаемые коллеги!
Попали мне в руки два сборничка для ДМШ, и младшим и старшим. Репертуар, на мой вкус, интересный, не заигранный.



                                                           Уважаемый *Сергей С*, позвольте дополнить Вашу тему: ( *Делюсь сборниками ДМШ* ),чтобы ученикам успешно осилить Ваш материал,полезно иметь в своей библиотеке  с пользой дела: ( *Школу техники  для гармонии (гаммы и упражнения *) автор: *Евгений Дербенко.*И я делюсь.С наилучшими пожеланиями   -   Kosthenko/


----------



## Сергей С (9 Май 2017)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Предлагаю парочку своих оркестровок пьес из представленных сборников, а также одну минусовочку. Формат Финале 2005, партии и партитура в архиве.
Пользуйтесь на благо нашего дела.


----------



## Сергей С (3 Янв 2018)

Подкину еще одну оркестровку из сборника. Надеюсь, пригодится! И видео имеется, вторая пьеса.


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Янв 2018)

Для малявок (облегчил до предела и переформатировал в Pdf и возмож.прокрутки)                                                              *ПЕРВАЯ СТУПЕНЬКА * (сборник) *Юнным аккордеонистам и баянистам             * автор : *ОЛЬГА ШПЛАТОВА * (2008год,издательство *ФЕНИКС*, г.Ростов-на Дону).


----------



## eggoorr-63 (3 Мар 2018)

Сборник пьес для младших и средних классов ДМШ
_В данном сборнике собраны пьески для малышей и популярные мелодии из мультфильмов._


----------



## Сергей С (13 Апр 2018)

Предлагаю партитуру и партии своей обработки РНП "Я на камушке сижу". Формат Финале.


----------



## Alexei (29 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> *Сергей С*,
> 
> Сергей, взял на себя смелость объединить фалы в один слегка поджатый pdf. Просто для удобства скачивания и работы с ним.
> 
> ...


А где находится "один слегка поджатый pdf"?
Здесь 2 ссылки. Одна на файл в 165 Мб. а другая на 185 Мб. Оба файла по 48 страниц. Это надо же так разойтись при 48 страницах. Каждая страница весит более 3 Мб. При нормальном сжатии каждый сборник можно было бы уложить в 3 Мб или даже меньше.


----------



## vev (29 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> При нормальном сжатии каждый сборник можно было бы уложить в 3 Мб или даже меньше.



Вместо критики берите и делайте, а мы посмотрим и поапплодируем...
Критиков здесь хватает... Качающих ноты, как пылесос, тоже в избытке... Поставляют им ноты, правда, единицы... 
Полное разделение труда: одни делают, другие - только критикуют...


----------



## tobol (29 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Критиков здесь хватает... Качающих ноты, как пылесос, тоже в избытке... Поставляют им ноты, правда, единицы...
> Полное разделение труда: одни делают, другие - только критикуют...



Полностью поддерживаю!


----------



## Alexei (30 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Вместо критики берите и делайте


Дайте оригиналы из которых Вы сделали "слегка поджатый pdf". Ссылки на оригиналы не работают.


----------



## vev (30 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Дайте оригиналы из которых Вы сделали "слегка поджатый pdf". Ссылки на оригиналы не работают.



Опять "ДАЙТЕ".... 
Ищите, берите, делайте.... Или вы серьезно полагаете, что я буду тифы (или что там было...) терабайтами у себя хранить?


----------



## poltorak (20 Янв 2020)

Добрый день, коллеги. Поделитесь, пожалуйста учебником " А. Судариков. Кантилена. Баян, аккордеон .1-5 классы ДМШ". Заранее огромное спасибо


----------



## nadushkin83 (25 Янв 2020)

alex080 написал(а):


> еще вот такие есть


а третьего выпуска у вас нет?


----------



## alex080 (28 Янв 2020)

нет, не имеется


----------



## Сергейбаян (6 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте.может у кого-нибудь есть сборники,, новые произведения российских композиторов,,?могу купить


----------



## VikVlDem (7 Фев 2020)

Вот страничка в ВК композитора Геннадия Беляева - НОТЫ ДЛЯ БАЯНА(АККОРДЕОНА).КОМПОЗИТОР Г,БЕЛЯЕВ и http://akk-leto.ucoz.ru - это его сайт с нотами. Там частично можно и бесплатно скачать. Музыка у него очень хорошая. Мои ученики каждый год с удовольствием играют его пьесы. Он может и на заказ пьесу написать или доработать. Тоже делал это для нас. Посмотрите и просто в интернете его сборники. Он пришлёт любой из них в пдф за разумные деньги. 
Живём с ним в разных городах. Никак материально я не заинтересован. Просто человек реально хорошую музыку пишет. Рекомендую.


----------



## alex080 (11 Фев 2020)

Друзья, еще пара сборников для наших Лауреатов


----------



## poltorak (18 Фев 2020)

спасибо большое


----------



## anyutka1602 (12 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте! Кто может поделится сборником Юному баянисту-аккордеонисту Подготовительный класс?


----------



## sgoryachih (13 Сен 2020)

anyutka1602 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Кто может поделится сборником Юному баянисту-аккордеонисту Подготовительный класс?


Только такие есть...


----------



## Сергей С (10 Дек 2020)

Вот интересный сборник - хоть и для фортепиано, но на выборном баяне можно исполнять практически без переложения. Для младших-средних классов.


----------



## hovrin120 (10 Дек 2020)

Вот pdf, в одном файле два сборника.


----------



## serget (21 Фев 2021)

poltorak написал(а):


> Добрый день, коллеги. Поделитесь, пожалуйста учебником " А. Судариков. Кантилена. Баян, аккордеон .1-5 классы ДМШ". Заранее огромное спасибоЧто



что именно интересует их него?


----------



## gerborisov (21 Фев 2021)

serget написал(а):


> что именно интересует их него?


Всё. И можно без хлеба


----------



## serget (21 Фев 2021)

У меня этот сборник в бумажном виде. Одно-два конкретных произведения могу отсканировать и выслать если нужно.


----------



## deda (22 Фев 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Всё. И можно без хлеба


----------



## zesar (9 Дек 2022)

*Б. Самойленко. Педагогический репертуар баяниста-аккордеониста. 2-7 кл*


----------



## gerborisov (20 Дек 2022)

У меня такой вопрос. Что это за произведение? Из какого сборника? Если он есть у кого, можете поделиться? Ученику с пониженной мотивацией к обучению нужно было подобрать вариации. Вспомнил это произведение и по видео снял ноты. Но, нет ни названия ни автора. так как вопрос заключается и в сборнике, думаю в этой ветке обсуждения разместить его корректно.


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2022)

tobol написал(а):


> Полностью поддерживаю!


А какую именно из перечисленных категорий посетителей форума? Критиков или безмолвных качков-пылесосов?


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> У меня такой вопрос. Что это за произведение? Из какого сборника?


Встречный вопрос: а что это за вложение в вашем сообщении и как ознакомиться с его содержимым?


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2022)

Вопрос снимается, содержимое вложения открылось после выставления автору поста оценки "мне нравится". Хотя такой способ вымогательства лайков мне не нравится. Так что мой лайк в данном случае чисто экспериментальный, незачётный.


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Вспомнил это произведение и по видео снял ноты. Но, нет ни названия ни автора.


А вот это после вдумчивого прочтения мне действительно понравилось. Как же вам удалось найти видео не зная автора и названия пьесы? Или вы сами сыграли её по памяти, сняли это на камеру, а потом уже по полученной видеозаписи "снимали" ноты, что довольно причудливо?


----------



## gerborisov (20 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Как же вам удалось найти видео не зная автора и названия пьесы? Или вы сами сыграли её по памяти, сняли это на камеру, а потом уже по полученной видеозаписи "снимали" ноты, что довольно причудливо?


Чего только не бывает. Произведение это играл другой ученик несколько лет назад у нас же в школе. Педагог уехал, спросить не у кого. Есть только видео и ноты


----------



## tobol (20 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А какую именно из перечисленных категорий посетителей форума? Критиков или безмолвных качков-пылесосов?


Я поддерживаю точку зрения автора (vev) сообщения.


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2022)

tobol написал(а):


> Я поддерживаю точку зрения автора (vev) сообщения.


Тоже значит критику не любите и одобряете грубость в ответ на замечания?


----------



## tobol (20 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Тоже значит критику не любите и одобряете грубость в ответ на замечания?


MAN, опять вы затеяли из пустого в порожнее... 
Неужели в самой МУЗЫКЕ вы не находите интересной для вас лично темы для обсуждения?


----------



## zesar (20 Дек 2022)

*Аккордеон в музыкальной школе, сборник пьес для I-II классов, выпуск 1*


----------



## zesar (20 Дек 2022)

*Аккордеон в музыкальной школе, сборник пьес для I-II классов, выпуск 4*


----------



## gerborisov (21 Дек 2022)

Сборников с песнями типа "Про нашу совейскую родину" думаю уже достаточно  Качкам хочется "свежатинки"


----------



## MAN (21 Дек 2022)

tobol написал(а):


> MAN, опять вы затеяли из пустого в порожнее...
> Неужели в самой МУЗЫКЕ вы не находите интересной для вас лично темы для обсуждения?


Да где же я-то затеял? Разве это я начал высказывать горячий "одобрямс" в поддержку сомнительной точки зрения? И какое, скажите на милость, отношение к МУЗЫКЕ имеет эта ваша поддержка? Мне просто стало вдруг ужасно интересно в каком музыкальном произведении лично вы услышали, что *vev *нуждается в ней. Я тоже хотел бы эту вещицу послушать, а может быть даже и разучить. Тогда мы смогли бы вместе обсудить её художественные достоинства и, чем чёрт не шутит, не исключено, что после этого и я присоединился бы к вашей поддержке. Но главное, это, вероятно, могло бы поспособствовать относительному сокращению числа "пылесосов" и критиканов за счёт роста количества и дополнительной мотивации энтузиастов-подвижников.


----------



## MAN (21 Дек 2022)

Наш ответ качкам, падким на свежатинку.


vev написал(а):


> Ищите, берите, делайте....


А дарёному коню зубы нечего разглядывать!
Песни про совеццкую родину никто никого качать не принуждает.  

P.S. Нет, ну что же это за песенка-то такая незатейливая из неизвестного сборника? Вчера специально десятка три разных песен переслушал от "Я горошек молочу" до "Жил у бабушки козёл" и ничего похожего. А может она и не народная вовсе, а как раз "свежатинка" авторская? Какой-нибудь "Зайка-побегайка танцует полечку"?


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2022)

MAN, 
Вы решили очередной раз пофлудить? Заводите отдельную тему, а не засоряйте эту


----------



## MAN (21 Дек 2022)

Слушаюсь и повинуюсь!
Тем более совсем недавно мимоходом узнал, что для принятия решений я рылом не вышел.


----------



## grigoriys (21 Дек 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> У меня такой вопрос. Что это за произведение? Из какого сборника?


РНП "Не летай, соловей", сборник "Баян 1-3 класс ДМШ"


----------



## gerborisov (22 Дек 2022)

grigoriys написал(а):


> РНП "Не летай, соловей", сборник "Баян 1-3 класс ДМШ"


Спасибо огромное! Помогли мне сильно. И сборник, зная что искать, сразу нашёл!


----------



## zesar (22 Дек 2022)

*Педагогический репертуар. Хрестоматия баяниста. 5 класс ДМШ*


----------



## zesar (4 Янв 2023)

* Педагогический репертуар баяниста и аккордеониста. I-V *


----------



## zesar (4 Янв 2023)

*
А*.*Коробейников*. Альбом для детей и юношества​


----------

